# Coming to Dubai to find an IT job ooportunity



## withaims (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi all,
I am coming to Dubai next month to look for some job opportunity. I am from Pakistan and I have seven years experience in Software/dotNET development.
Can someone please guide me what steps should I follow or where to look for job opportunities?
I have been trying bayt, but as most people know it doesnt work if you are out of UAE.

Thanks.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

I think your best bet is trying to network in Linked In. Search around to find companies in the industries you have some background and see if you can connect. There are a lot of mid-level developer jobs around and I think in a salary range you would probably find acceptable.

Job boards are a terrible way to find a job, if you are inside or outside the country. For a mid-level developer job there are a lot of folks in country that are qualified, so it may be harder to find a company willing to fly you over. It is going to take more effort.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Also just so you are aware, the IT sector is very over-saturated, companies can pay peanuts because there are so many people looking for jobs in this area.


----------



## withaims (Nov 3, 2012)

Can anybody refer some recruitment agencies with an edge in IT/Software development?

fcjb1970 : LinkedIn sounds reasonable but I don't have account there yet. By _job boards_ you are referring to Bayt ,MonsterGulf etc?


Chocoholic: is it really that bad for software jobs in UAE? is there any work around? I am definitely expecting to give my 200%


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

Chocoholic said:


> Also just so you are aware, the IT sector is very over-saturated, companies can pay peanuts because there are so many people looking for jobs in this area.


I just got a job, I'm an IT freelancer, Java developer 8years plus, they pay me 10K US$ all inclusive per month, and I don't think that's is peanuts


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

theJava said:


> I just got a job, I'm an IT freelancer, Java developer 8years plus, they pay me 10K US$ all inclusive per month, and I don't think that's is peanuts


Sorry i am not being Racist here, but in UAE nationality counts a lot..:S


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

-Geek said:


> Sorry i am not being Racist here, but in UAE nationality counts a lot..:S


Well... I live in Netherland but originally I'm from Indonesia, they are aware of it from the beginning, and I do still have Indonesian passport


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

theJava said:


> Well... I live in Netherland but originally I'm from Indonesia, they are aware of it from the beginning, and I do still have Indonesian passport


Ok, i wont go into details about it. Actually Pak/Indo ppl are the ones who get paid lesser. European experience is also counted here, I have 1 year UK experience and even that makes the difference, I have feel that!


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

And Im a woman too , 
Yeah i have 8 years experience in the Netherland


----------



## -Geek (Oct 31, 2012)

theJava said:


> Yeah i have 8 years experience in the Netherland


That's the Catch 

But that does not people without that experience can not get jobs here. Plenty of Asians are working in the IT sector, So yea its all on your luck, you never know...

My advise is keep looking for jobs everywhere and try to reach every company by phone at least try to get hold on their HR department, just let them know that you have applied and you are interested in working with them. Trust me that makes a very huge difference.


----------



## withaims (Nov 3, 2012)

theJava said:


> I just got a job, I'm an IT freelancer, Java developer 8years plus, they pay me 10K US$ all inclusive per month, and I don't think that's is peanuts


can you please explain the process you got the Job, I mean it might be helpful


----------



## theJava (Nov 8, 2012)

withaims said:


> can you please explain the process you got the Job, I mean it might be helpful


The job is coming to my email, I'm subscribed to the biggest job freelance website in Holland. They don't advertise the job. It goes directly to the developer. And my name is on their database as I used to work using their agency as well.


----------

